# How should IAP stuff be sold?



## whatwoodido (Nov 24, 2004)

How should IAP stuff be sold? Will the club use the money it does not have to invest in products that may not sell?  Or should one of our entrapreneurial members be allowed to invest their money and be able to earn a profit or loss depending on their business acumen.


----------



## Rick Prevett (Nov 24, 2004)

Actually a compromise could be reached.  An IAP member could be chosen (somehow) as the outsource supplier, but with editorial control from the IAP board.  That way, I won't be seeing IAP pencil erasers, little flashlight keychains, and other trivial products bear the IAP logo.

rick


----------



## joeyh (Nov 24, 2004)

Please diregard the 1 vote for "Outsource to a Member" I hit the wrong button and when I tried to back out it was to late. I think that the IAP shuold handle this area. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 24, 2004)

Given the state of funds within the IAP , I think that it would be a very good idea for the club to outsourse this project to a member (in good standing) who has the funding and is willing to take on the risks of an undertaking such as this .
As for the profit side of it , it could be arranged between the member and the club as to what percentage of the profits go to the member and what percentage remains within the club . After all we can't expect someone to take on this responsibility without SOME personal gain and also SOME financial gain to the club itself in order to have this monatary gain for future club projects .
What do you think ????


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2004)

This Poll leaves alot to be desired. there are alot of other choices between the extremes. FOr now I see the Items are for the benefit of the I.A.P. and should be handled as everything else has been. through volunteers


----------



## Darley (Nov 26, 2004)

On my point of vue I would say that I.A.P should open a " I.A.P SHOP Forum "

I explain the Director and the Board will look after the shop, everything going in including any items with the I.A.P logo on it ( caps, T-shirt, mug ect.. ) and item donated by sponsor or member (s) can be auctioned or sold or given in a poll price, any member who want to sell any item throught the shop should pay a commission to the I.A.P shop  ( 10% I think is resonable ), The money generated to this shop should be put toward any woodworker show(s)that you have in the States ( excluding the revenu from caps, T-shirt, mug ect.. items who that is anothe matter of promotion ),Woodworker Shows will promote the I.A.P Association, and therefore when we do our personal craft show and we use the I.A.P logo we may have a better sale.[]

Serge


----------



## wayneis (Nov 26, 2004)

Guy's and Gal's I hope that everyone overate yesterday because I did and I don't like to suffer alone.

Two things about this subject from me,  First is all it will take is one sale and the IAP would have the money to invest in another.  Most everybody here has said that they would purchase a hat or T-Shirt or whatever.

Number two is that we elected a board for just this sort of thing, discussing what we should do as an orginazation, this topic has been discussed a few times already and I seem to remember that Scott and Jeff had some ideas already.

Wayne


----------



## Darley (Nov 26, 2004)

Correct wayne the I.A.P logo item should remain the property of the Board and should retain this right.

Serge


----------



## Scott (Nov 27, 2004)

I like this topic!  I learned new things just reading everybody's replies!

If the IAP handles this through a volunteer program, I suspect the biggest problem will be finding volunteers who will spend the time needed to receive and ship out items in a timely manner.  Lets face it, we all have other things we'd rather be doing!  (Like turning pens!)  We have some great people here who will volunteer, and will spend their time, and expect nothing for it, but at what cost to them?  I like to consider you all as friends, and I'm not sure I'd do that to a friend!

As the discussion goes on, I am beginning to warm to the idea of contracting out the sale of logo merchandise.  When it becomes a business, then we have the right to expect certain levels of performance.  In the long run, this could get your logo merchandise to you quicker and more reliably than if a volunteer were doing it.

Please sound off on this issue!  Those of us on the Board need to know what you think!

Scott.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 27, 2004)

This item is a <b>priority</b> for the first meeting of your newly elected Board of Directors.  That meeting is set for this coming Wednesday.  Expect to see a summary of the meeting posted shortly thereafter, at which time we will announce how we are going to handle IAP logo'd merchandise and how members will be able to use the IAP logo.

By the way, keep posting your comments here.  I'm sure they will ALL be considered by YOUR Board. [8D]


----------



## woodman928 (Nov 27, 2004)

I think that contracting it out is the best solution. Even if you had a volunteer (of which I am sure someone here would come forward) it will put a very large burden on them probably more than anyone realizes. Its very easy to become overwhelmed, ask the folks that are doing some of the group buys, for an honest response. I think after a year of doing it with out any return or compensation the volunteer will soon rethink the reasonability. Volunteers might be great for the short run but would soon burn out on the long haul.[^] []

This response and $2.00 might get you a cup of coffee
Jay
<b>Proud member of the IAP</b>


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2004)

Not that you asked But I am one of those doing a Group Buy. and I have been doing it for a year. It is true that it is a committment. it does have it's rewards. 
someone that was selected as a volunteer would have to be someone that has also demonstrated there resolve in other ways. either long time member and participant. other ventures they have carried out etc.
the hardest part is getting set up and organized, many hours like a second job. next is dealing with the mistakes and questions. You must have an attitude that you are not responcible for every want out there. or every mistake that happens. some things just can't be fixed. and even the ones that can wil eat your time up fast. just taking orders and keeping them sorted out will put you through the paces at times. In my experience everyone is easy and plesent to work with. all are understanding about delays, mistakes etc. But the daily devotion is the big key. keep things in order and they have a harder time overwhelming you. It's not the easiest thing I have done. but I've done much harder things this year. checking the mail and paying the bills takes about as much time and I think I could get the system down even better.


----------



## woodman928 (Nov 27, 2004)

Daniel 
  I hope that I did not offend anyone that has volunteered my comments were not met to do that. I just want people to really think it through, as it can get tuff at times.
If I offended anyone then I <b>Apologize</b> that was not my intent. I hope I did not. [:I]
Jay


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2004)

Jay,
 No offense here. It's hard sometimes to get the tone across in writing.
I just saw you mention of those that have been doing it and thought I would do just what you mentioned. give some idea of what it is like from the drivers seat. it's not something you can do once a week and hope to keep up. it isn't nearly impossible, and there are those of use that are already doing it that can help get you set up and running. so for anyone that thinks volunteering is a good idea. i would say it is not a bad idea but be realistic.
You could set up an ordering system where you can answer e-mails and process orders in an hour per night average easily. and I am finding new ways to cut the time down. If anyone knows how to link Pay Pal to an order form i can cut it down to minutes. I just havn't figured out how to do it. i have a program that I enter an order for the Bulk Buy. it calculates the shipping, postage, product cost and number of items in the order. it totals how many of that item are in others orders as well and tells me the total number of those items need to be purchased from E-Z bond. pretty simple except it requires opening the e-mail that has there order in it. entering each item in the program, pretty much filling out there order form for them. and then copying it into the calculator. it's only a minute or two per order. but when you come home to 20 orders it can be a drag when you are not in the mood. there are many excusses to not get things done in a timely manner.
the next hardest thing is actually filling orders. if you are not a good order picker you will find out fast. the wrong items in the wrong box. or you get it all taped up and can't remember who it is going to. sounds stupid but when you have 15 to 20 orders scattered around you. you better have some system working. I have my wife help me actually fill orders. I don't want to admit to how many packages I have had to open to figure out who to address them to. or worse get that dreaded e-mail that says. I ordered a 2oz. Thin CA and got an 8oz. med. gee thanks.
now at least you know where the 8oz med. is. but now you gotta find the 2oz thin. and that e-mail will not be nearly as nice. one of my first bulk buys had a three way switch in who had gotten who's order. I nearly got a brain hemorage just figuring it out. I finally sent someone what was missing from there order and a couple of them got free stuff. live and learn. I think I run the most successful long term Bulk Buy that has ever been conducted in the Penturning arena. I have learned alot and could teach someone alot about it.


----------



## woodman928 (Nov 27, 2004)

Daniel
  Glad I didn't offend. []  I would like to say thank you for your open comments this should give everyone an idea what is involved. It should also give the board something to judge by also. Again Daniel great job and Thanks.
Jay


----------

